# Airshow marketgarden



## Marcel (Sep 15, 2019)

It's been 75 years since Market Garden and it's being celebrated extensively here in The Netherlands. The kickoff was on August 24th with an airshow near Ede, which is in the area. The fun thing is: there is no airfield in that area. So they created an improvised one, fully in style of the occasion, on some farmersland. The lineup was surprisingly good. I also met 
H
 HoHun
there by accident, which made the day even better. B17 Sally B was supposed to open the show, but it was grounded because of some malfunction, which was a pitty. Still enjoyed the show.

Anywho, here a quick selection of pictures that I took. The sun was burning, no cloud to be seen, many harsh shadows made photographing difficult, but I tried the best I could.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 15, 2019)

Very nice Marcel

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 15, 2019)

Great pics Marcel, and a great thought, creating an airfield specially for the show.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2019)

With all. Well done.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2019)

Great shots Marcel!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 15, 2019)

On September 17th 1944 my uncle, Flt. Lt. Keith Hunt took part in glider towing operations in support of Market Garden. KG447 was the C-47 he flew in during the day. DZs were along the banks of the Rhine and log book refers 300 Arnhem 6 as the exact drop zone.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 15, 2019)

Great shots Marcel. Good to see JV-N in the air again. We miss it here.


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 16, 2019)

Great shots Marcel


----------



## Sid327 (Sep 16, 2019)

Very nice photos.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 16, 2019)

Nice work Marcel, difficult conditions to photograph in, but yours look good.


----------

